# LogMeInRemoteUser at startup



## henryjsaunders

i know LogMeInRemoteUser is clearly to do with logmein but it is supposed to be a hidden account. but latly it is apprearing on the user menu???


----------



## henryjsaunders

can anyone help


----------



## lifetweaker

wow this thread is still open. you can modify existing accounts here:  Start > Run > type 'control userpasswords2' (without quotes)


----------



## chrisalv14

lifetweaker said:


> wow this thread is still open. you can modify existing accounts here:  Start > Run > type 'control userpasswords2' (without quotes)



could restricted accounts tap into pc admins?


----------



## lifetweaker

nope


----------



## lifetweaker

I haven't tried it though.


----------



## lifetweaker

Lol I forgot (it's so simple) go to start > run > regedit.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\
SpecialAccounts\UserList

Modify the value 'logmeinremoteuser'  set the value data to 0 and it should disappear from the user menu.


----------

